# H: Daemos/ Eldar/ Orks W: 40k or PP



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

I have a bunch of stuff that I am trying to turn into a new army in either 40k or Warmahordes. I am open to hearing any and all offers.

Have:

*Daemons*

4x Daemon Prince
1x LoC
6x Flamers
6x Screamers
20x Pink Horrors
20x Bloodletters
3x Bloodcrushers

*Eldar*

5x Wave Serpents
3x Fire Prism (2 new, 1 old)
1x Falcon
10x Direavengers

*Orks*

15x Lootas
A whole bunch of various models from a couple Blackreach sets. Includes upwards of 100 boyz, 30 Nobz, 3 War boss, 6 deffkoptaz


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Pm'd


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

Reply Sent


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

Bump


----------



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

You interested in Nid's?


----------

